# snowfoam question.



## Auditto

hi people!

I'm thinking in buy some snowfoam   but I don't know if will work fine with my jet washer??? is this one:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 402498.htm

I asked you because when I put the soap dispenser the water doesn't have many pressure!

Anybody use this type of soap before with this type of jet washer??

many thanks


----------



## S11POW

Hello

Have a look at these various fittings:









If your pressure washer has one of these, you can buy a foam lance from somewhere like http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk for about £45

Pop some snow foam in the lance's bottle, top it up with warm water and away you go!


----------



## Auditto

Thanks mate !!!!

but...can I use my jet washer without the foam lancer only with my standart bottle soap dispensser?? or it is not possible?

if to avoid have more gadget in home!!!


----------



## S11POW

Auditto said:


> but...can I use my jet washer without the foam lancer only with my standart bottle soap dispensser?? or it is not possible?


You can certainly try, but you won't get the thick foam. Dedicated foam lances push the water and soap mixture through a fine mesh under pressure to froth it up - the soap dispenser you have is more likely intended for washing patios etc.

Si


----------



## Auditto

thanks mate!!!

I saw a 1 ltr bottle of snow foam for 7 pound in ebay!! I will try with this one...if not work I will get the foam lance!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## taTTy

Think you'll find it's as S11POW says.

I got the foam lance and snow foam from Cleanyourcar.

However, ive used it 2 or 3 times now and not convinced that it does anything other than a bit of fun and get the neighbours talking.

The white stuff stuck on my moro blue is still there after a good long soak in the foam and rinse with pressure washer :roll:


----------



## J55TTC

This is what a foam lance will do:








Youll be lucky to get a tenth of that with your little bottle, trust me Ive tried - you wont get the results you want.


----------



## Auditto

Many thanks !!!

That I want is like J55TTC pictures! ( I love it!!!) :lol: :lol:

I will try anyway, because I have bought yerterday the snow foam.... :?


----------



## Wild Woods

Wow, the foams so thick on the TT it looks more like a Ford :lol: :lol:

My Halfords foam lance was cheap but can't produce a foam coating like that. What lance are you using J55TTC


----------



## J55TTC

I got mine from HERE , its this one:


----------



## J55TTC

Auditto said:


> Many thanks !!!
> 
> That I want is like J55TTC pictures! ( I love it!!!) :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will try anyway, because I have bought yerterday the snow foam.... :?


Give it a go but compared to a proper foam lance it will look like you threw a bucket of slightly soapy water over the car :?


----------



## taTTy

J55 ... that's what i have though got from CYC.

I get that same effect with the foam that I dont think you'd get without the lance ... but still not convinced as to what it acheives.

I got a dark colour car so lack of impact might be more evident on that compared to a lighter colour.... what's your opinion .... I accept that it may soften the grime but still needs the buckets and wash mitt

Is good fun though


----------



## Auditto

as soon that I will do I will post some pict !!!

cross the finger.... :lol:


----------



## amiTT

Guys,

I have just got a foam lance, what sort of mix /settings are you using. I seem to get a rather thick foam and I can see some dirt running of the car, but within minutes the foam has run down the car leaving just a residue...
I am using about 200ml (1 inch) of foam with warm water and a HD Foam Lance from Rachel @ Auto-Rae Chemicals which looks exactly like the one posted above by J55 TTC.

I turn the knob completely on full, and then turn it back about 1/2 a turn.

Cheers 
Amit


----------



## J55TTC

amiTT said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have just got a foam lance, what sort of mix /settings are you using. I seem to get a rather thick foam and I can see some dirt running of the car, but within minutes the foam has run down the car leaving just a residue...
> I am using about 200ml (1 inch) of foam with warm water and a HD Foam Lance from Rachel @ Auto-Rae Chemicals which looks exactly like the one posted above by J55 TTC.
> 
> I turn the knob completely on full, and then turn it back about 1/2 a turn.
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Youre putting in waaaaay too much snow foam. I out in about 10mm worth and top up with warm water. Turn knob on full then back 1/4 turn and theres enough to foam the car twice. 
Remember that if you make the foam mix too strong its going to start stripping wax.


----------



## amiTT

Cheers Joss, I will experiment further. I did manage to do 2 cars and have a little left over using my previous mixture...

Shame I cant do 3 cars, would be ideal as my weekly wash consists of 3...


----------



## Adam RRS

amiTT said:


> Cheers Joss, I will experiment further. I did manage to do 2 cars and have a little left over using my previous mixture...
> 
> Shame I cant do 3 cars, would be ideal as my weekly wash consists of 3...


thats right, he has to do mine and Bens also!


----------



## amiTT

LOL

I washed your car once, but not now you have changed it, bloody thing is huge!


----------



## tt9060

foam out of the boys................and girls.....................


----------



## taTTy

wow that's quite a coating .... what mix are you using.

Have you experienced it stripping of the wax as suggested by a previous post


----------



## tt9060

it will inevitably "strip" wax at some rate as will almost all cleaning products over time as well as road and weather conditions. to get a cleaning system that is agressive enough removed the dirt and grime on your car without scrubbing it with dirty sponge (at worst) or a nice mocrofibre mitt (at best) its a trade off with having a little wax removed each foam. I am fastidious about my car care and it would get waxed every month anyways.
cheers.RoberTT


----------



## steve o

Out of interest guys, I'm just in the process of buying my snow foam gear.

Would you buy this PH neutral foam http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html

Or this super foam http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-snow-foam-5-litre/prod_370.html

Am going for this lance http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## dean2403

Hi there,

I've used snow foam loads of times and think it's great. But i've only ever used it with the snow foam lance! I got my snow foam and lance from a company called The Ultimate Finish (http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk). I found them reasonably cheap and their customer service was great. In particular Sarah really knew her stuff. Might be worth dropping her an e-mail and get a difinitive answer

Hope this helps


----------

